# Type of track poll 4 akron-canton in General RC Discussion



## RCOLDTIMER (Oct 11, 2011)

* Type of track poll 4 akron-canton in General RC Discussion *


----------



## RCOLDTIMER (Oct 11, 2011)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=340341


----------

